# Is euthanasia the best option here?



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

I have posted many times about my little rattie who has had extreme breathing issues for more than a year, since I brought her home.

She constantly sounds like a pigeon, you can always hear her breathing. She has very terrifying "panic attacks" in which she is gasping for air. They last about 20 minutes and they break both of our hearts. She is so scared.

When she's "normal", you can hear her breathing but she has no runny eyes, no runny nose, minimal sneezing. She just always sounds congested. I've had her to the vet almost monthly, and have spent nearly $1000 trying to help her.
We have done puffers, steam, humidifier, baytril, antibiotic, medicine to help relax her breathing, medicine to help open her respiratory, steroids, etc. Nothing works for her.

It's gotten to the point antibiotics don't work.

I'm sitting here with her now, while she is calming down after having an attack. My vet says that although this is scary, she won't die from them. But I just don't know. I would hate to put her down because she's a noisy breather.... but the scariness of her breathing attacks.... I feel so helpless. They don't happen too often anymore; they used to happen weekly, sometimes daily. 

Can anyone offer any advice? I am so lost


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

If they happen less frequently, I wouldn't put her down if she was my rat.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

I would put her down if she were mine. It is terrifying not to be able to breathe and to gasp for air, and she doesn't understand what's happening to her. You have done all you can and if she isn't improving, I'd let her go before she had to through that again. I'm sorry.

http://www.aplb.org/resources/quality_of_life.html


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

I just spent the last hour and 15 minutes with her while she had the worst attack to date. Gasping, trying to get up high, jolting around in a complete panic, leaping at lightning speed, and then laying there flat, limp.... making horrible noises..... a look of pure terror on her face 

She still has an appetite, no weight loss the vet says. Still active, loves exploring..... it's just, these attacks....they are so incredibly horrible. Besides being able to hear her breathe, and the attacks, she is a perfect, amazing, lovable little girl. A normal rat.
My vet assures me she won't die from these episodes, but I know she is completely terrified when they do happen, whether frequent or not. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

I always thought I would KNOW when it was time...... lethargic, not eating..... if only it were that easy


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

It's never easy. Believe me, though, gasping attacks/not being able to breathe, and the ensuing panic, is about the worst thing out there for a pet to go through. Animals don't understand the concept of death or time. They do, however, understand suffering. She's basically suffocating slowly each time she has those attacks, and as you said they are utterly terrifying for her and for you. No one can make the decision for you, but I do urge you to consider letting her go quietly and in peace without having to undergo any more of those ordeals. Quality of live over quantity. Rats are often too stoic for their own good; they aren't always the best at letting us know when it's time, they're so hard-wired not to show illness or pain.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Also... I hate to say this, but your vet is wrong. She will eventually die of respiratory failure or injury during her panic as she is suffocating. Chances are very, very high that one of these fits will precede her death unless she is humanely pts before then. For all intents and purposes she's already dying, slowly, of respiratory failure. If all you have listed has been tried without success, you can let her go knowing you did your best by your rattie. When you've done all you can, the last, greatest gift you can give her is a peaceful, painless end.

I am very sorry you are going through this and having to face this decision. I know it is very hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Sounds like it is time then. My Arrow got attacks like that but passed on her own. I thought it sounded like there was some improvement, but now it sounds like that's not the case. I'm so sorry. I know it's the hardest decision any of us will have to make.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

She is sleeping now but I can hear her breathing from another room. I`m going to make the appointment today. Heartbroken.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

God I am so so sorry  I don't know what to say. My heart is broken for you and your wee baby 

My god shes beautiful.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

She really is. She's my little love.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

she seems completely normal today  except i can hear her breathing. her appointment is in 2 hours..... i just don't know if i'm doing the right thing


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

From what you have posted, her quality of life is in the toilet. If it were me, I would do the deed


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, her life is surrounded by waiting for her next breathing attack. Euthanasia is an escape to an incurable, disgusting ailment. You are ending her pain; if the only reason you want to keep her alive longer is because YOU want to spend more time with her, despite her pain, than keeping her alive longer is selfish. I feel for you, I really do. There's no way to feel true peace when you're putting an animal to sleep. Just focus on making your other rat happy: adopt some more rats, save more lives, in honor of your girl. If her breathing is this labored, and even at her best she is still far from "good," then euthanasia is the peace you can give her.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

She's gone now, I just got back from burying her in my parent's yard. It was so hard because she was completely normal at the vet's office.... but I said to the doctor, "if there is ANY WAY we can prevent her from having another attack, I will do it right now", but, there isn't. We tried so many things.

I miss my little girl so much. We had a good hour and a half long nap together on my bed before we went. She wasn't afraid until they put the mask over her, but within seconds she was asleep and then received the needle.

it's such a strange feeling. I thought I had life and death all figured out...


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Also, DustyRat, I can't help but notice you're from Halifax. I'm in Moncton!


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

It is hard when they perk up at the vet's. It's more of that prey animal instinct coming out in unfamiliar surroundings, usually... sigh. I am so sorry for your loss of such a wonderful girl. I believe you did the right thing for her, and she would thank you for sparing her any more of those attacks if she could. *hugs*


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So Tori the vet lets you be present during the procedure? They do not permit it here in Halifax. Strange. But I think you did the right thing.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes! She's an amazing vet. She let me go right back in to the surgical room, gave me a few moments alone with her, asked me to talk to her while she gave her anesthetic, and then gave me a few more moments alone with her until she was gone. She's wonderful.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Blackhorn, my vet told me she thinks that was what was happening, perking up because she was at the vet. Still heartbreaking to see her exploring and sniffing around happy as a clam....


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Reading all this made me cry. This is the 'crappy' part about having pets, going through something like this. I am so sorry for what you went and going through. I would be a total wreck. I take my hat off to you tori-m.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you. I woke up this morning feeling very sad. I'm feeling like I did it too soon


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

We all feel that we did it too soon. Just like you, when my mommy rat Yoshi was going through what your rat was going through, she seemed mostly normal on the way to the Vet. But I think that you did the right thing. Knowing that you and your rat will not have to have yet another respiratory episode is the comforting factor here. And it's cool that you are up in Monkey Town not far from me here in Hafilax


----------



## Tufty+Flo (May 5, 2013)

Wishing you the best at this very sad time! I think I too will have to make this hard decision soon. My rattie is almost 2 now with a bad swollen eye and side of face. I admire you for being so selfless and not just keeping a suffering rat because it makes you happy  I can't imagine what it must be like...


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Speaking from experience, even if it was too early (which based on your posts I do not believe was the case), you would feel worse if you waited too late. *hugs* You did the right thing. I know it doesn't make it easy.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind replies.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree with what everyone else has already said. So sorry for your loss. Sending you good vibes in this tough time.


----------

